
Ask HN: If you were to pay for a small online product to what would it be? - nasir
What is Lately, I&#x27;m doing research about different markets and different products. I ask this question from different businesses and even though many tools are available, still a lot of people don&#x27;t know about them. The HN community however are more knowledgable in this scene and I would like to know your opinion.
======
DanBC
A software that can run on iPhone, android, windows phone, and desktops.

A person would take the software, and import a tab-delimited list of words +
definitions. Some of the definitions would have web links. They'd then have a
the software + list, which is the thing they'd distribute to end users. The
software should have some way of searching the lists.

Many of the end users are not going to be sophisticated computer users, so
asking them to import a word list is probably not practical.

Changes to the wordlist would be handled by updates.

You would either sell this to NHS health trusts and let them deal with
updating it, or you'd sell it as a service and brand it and deal with the
updates for them. Or you could include ads, but you'd need to carefully screen
out any ads for alcohol or other problematic public health stuff.

Example entry:

PLACE [tab] Patient Led Assessment of the Care Environment
[http://www.england.nhs.uk/ourwork/qual-clin-
lead/place/](http://www.england.nhs.uk/ourwork/qual-clin-lead/place/)

------
bloodorange
A Lastpass replacement which has a free software client, high availability,
first class GNU/Linux support and Yubikey support. I'll easily pay more for
this than I paid Lastpass.

(I don't trust Logmein and want to move away from Lastpass and haven't found a
satisfactory alternative).

